# lost werner on ssv



## brandf (May 4, 2004)

Got your paddle. sorry for the delay. I spaced out putting a post up awhile back. Your paddle is in Boulder. I'll give you a shout in a minute. otherwise, my info:

Frank
720.839.4012


----------

